# Amp Repair in Michigan



## cdubb (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know of a reputable person for amp repair in Michigan? I have a friend looking to fix a Powerbass ASA 2000.1D. If not Michigan a reputable online shop.

Thanks


----------

